# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Luke Kaçaj

## Duaje Siveten

Shekulli, 24/02/2010

Një ndjesë e munguar për Lukë KaçajnPREÇ ZOGAJ 

Si sot një vit, me propozimin e një grupi intelektualësh e artistësh të njohur, Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi, i akordoi urdhrin "Nderi i Kombit", pas vdekjes, artistit të madh të skenës operistike, Lukë Kaçaj.

Presidenti i Republikës i kishte pasur në tryezë të gjitha ato që i duheshin për të nënshkruar me bindje, emocion dhe krenari urdhrin që e njësonte Lukë Kaçaj me atë çfarë kishte qenë si artist dhe si njeri, që prej ditës kur u nis në rrugën e artit dhe Golgotës e deri sa mbylli sytë përjetë.

Kishte pasur rininë e tij në liceun "Ilirikum" në Shkodër, si nxënës i at Gjergj Fishtës, shfaqjen e talentit të tij si një tronditje e dhuntisë, shkëlqimin e tij në skenat e huaja dhe në skenën shqiptare si një prej basëve më të mëdhenj të planetit dhe më i madhi i Shqipërisë pa dyshim. Kishte pasur mbi të gjitha vërtetimin e një kulmi me emrin e tij në historinë e artit shqiptar.

Në tryezën e Presidentit kishte qenë edhe ana tjetër e jetës së Lukës; afrimi i reve të zeza të fatkobit, shpërthimi prej atje i pamundësisë për të jetuar si i madh mes të vegjëlve, arrestimi i tij i bujshëm në sytë e studentëve, burgosja e tij, rënia e tij tragjike dhe heroike prej dishepulli, prej Luke, në jehonat e zërit të tij madhështor, në hapjen e pashembullt të zemrës para hetuesve dhe gjykatësve të tij për gjithë çfarë i vlonte në shpirt, për kujtimin e françeskanëve të mëdhenj, për vuajtjet e popullit shqiptar në diktaturë, për gjithë ato të vërteta në lidhje me regjimin komunist që do të shpërthenin muret e censurës vetëm pas vitit 1991.

Nuk më është dhënë rasti të lexoj shumë procesverbale nga marrja në pyetje e ish të burgosurve politikë, por ndër ato që kam lexuar nuk kam gjetur një shprehje kaq të qartë dhe pa doreza të disidencës dhe përballjes së të arrestuarit me regjimin se sa në përgjigjet që ka dhënë Lukë Kaçaj në hetuesi.

Të duket se me gojën e Lukë Kaçajt para hetuesve flet Shqipëria e lirë që do të vijë pas njëzet-tridhjetë vjetësh. Besoj e ka pasur atë bindjen profetike se e vërteta do të bëhej një ditë e ardhmja e Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve, por nuk ka folur për të bërë profetin.

Zgjodhi të jetonte, aq sa mund të jetohej, në besnikëri me vetveten, i ndërgjegjshëm për pasojat. Por lastarët e talentit të tij ku nuk ishin zgjatur dhe duket e kishte diku një engjëll mbrojtës, që ndërsa nuk i hiqte dot prangat nga duart, mundi t'i kursente një dënim shumë më të rëndë.

E vërteta mban mend. Kush flijohet për të, do të ringjallet në nderimin e brezave, qeverive, burrave të shtetit. Këtë bëri një vit më parë Presidenti i Republikës me veprën dhe kujtimin e Lukë Kaçajt.

Kishte shumë njerëz atë mbrëmje në sallën e Akademisë së Arteve. Bashkëvuajtës, fansa të vjetër dhe të rinj të artistit, të afërt. Por kishte edhe mungesa, shumë mungesa. Për shkak të madhështisë së personazhit që po vihej përkrah nënë Terezës në panteonin e atdheut, të papranishmit në ceremoni shkëlqenin me mungesën e tyre njëlloj sa të pranishmit. Për të mos thënë me shumë.

Në pikëpamje institucionale, Presidenti i Republikës i printe i vetëm asaj ceremonie, që ishte shtetërore sigurisht, por kishte më shumë shprehjen e një akti të ndërgjegjes vetjake të Presidentit. Pjesa tjetër e elitës politike të vendit mungonte.

Mungonte me dashje, për arsye politike, Ministri i Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve. Rikthimi i Lukë Kaçajt nuk kishte fuqinë e cicmiceve dhe meskiniteteve politike për zyrtarët e ftuar në ceremoni. Ata kishin frikë se mos kryeministri Berisha i merrte inat pse kishin shkuar në një ceremoni të Bamir Topit! 
Por nuk mbaronte këtu.

E gjithë ceremonia - ftesat, skenografia, koncerti e tjerë - u sponsorizua nga të afërmit dhe ndonjë fans i Lukë Kaçajt, ndërkohë që Ministria e Kulturës kishte sponsorizuar ceremoni të ngjashme për artistë minorë në krahasim me Lukën, disa prej të cilëve, për ironi të fatit kishin luajtur deri në fund rolin e salierëve në fatin tragjik të Lukës. Që nga varri i tij i thjeshtë në një varrezë të Kurbinit, Lukë Kaçaj sikur e përqeshte me hidhërim këtë padrejtësi.

Të vdekurit nuk merren me ne. Të pavdekshmit edhe më pak. Përndryshe kapaku i varrit ku flinte një legjendë do të kishte lëvizur nga vendi atë mbrëmje. Sepse zyrtarët dhe nëpunësit dhe aradha e artistëve të përhershëm të regjimeve nuk ishin mjaftuar të mos shkonin në ceremoninë e Lukës.

Deri këtu ata ishin të gjithë brenda një justifikimi apo zgjedhjeje që mbetet krejtësisht individuale. Admirimi të rrit, thotë poeti grek Pallamas. Jo të gjithë e kanë këtë dhunti. Ka njerëz që nuk mund të admirojmë.

Por ata, pikërisht mbrëmjen e nderimit të Lukë Kaçajt nga Presidenti i Republikës, kishin organizuar në Teatrin e Operas dhe Baletit, si për t'ia mohuar duke ia zënë Lukës skenën e pidestalistalit të tij, një koncert me këngëtaren lirike Inva Mula.

Kishte ardhur nga larg kjo artiste dhe nuk mund të them a ishte apo nuk ishte në dijeni se dikush po e përdorte për një qëllim të ulët: për të zhurmuar Lukën e madh, tashmë për së vdekuri. Mendja më thotë se jo, nuk ishte në dijeni! Por ç'rëndësi ka kjo. Dikush duhej të ndërhynte për ta shtyre atë koncert. Ministri i Kulturës e dinte datën e ceremonisë për Lukën.

Drejtori i Teatrit të Operas dhe Baletit gjithashtu. "Lukë Kaçaj nderi i kombit" ishte një festë e artit dhe artistëve të vërtetë. "Lukë Kaçaj" ishte një thirrje e fuqishme për solidaritet rreth vlerave të artit dhe humanizmit, një ftesë për nderim, për katarsis, për ndjesë, për pendim. Jo se artistët krijojnë ligjet e diktaturës, unë nuk kam menduar ndonjëherë kaq cekët. Por përgjegjësia e artistit, si një çështje lirisë dhe emancipimit shoqëror mbulon fatin e gjithkujt.

Vetë Luka besoj s'do të kishte kërkuar asgjë prej ish kolegëve të tij; me ato që kishte thënë e pohuar në hetuesi, ai kishte shkuar shumë më larg se ndonjë denoncues i tij. Në fakt, të shkoje në Akademinë e Arteve në 23 shkurt 2009 nuk do të thoshte të tregoje se kush ishte Lukë Kaçaj, por kush ishe ti që po shkoje në ceremoninë e nderimit të tij.

Por, askush nuk dha pushim për aktivitete të tjera artistike atë mbrëmje. Koncerti në Teatrin e Operas nuk u shty, sepse ai ishte organizuar me qëllim, si një antifestë apo si një ballo e salierëve të artit, në praninë e disa figurave të shquara politike, që kishin ngritur karrierën me vuajtjet e ish të burgosurve politikë, por që nganjëherë, inatet politike të çastit, i bënin aq të verbër sa të preferonin persekutorin në vend të martirit.

Dhe kështu, në vend të një përshpirtje në Akademinë e Arteve për mbretin e pamposhtur të kantos, që kishte vdekur në dëshpërim mbi pelerinën e vuajtjeve, ajo elitë politike artistike që u mblodh në Teatrin e Operas konsumoi antemën, karshillëkun dhe provokimin e radhës ndaj Lukë Kaçajt.

Në fakt kundërfesta atje demaskonte hipokrizinë ku përkundet mendimi politik dhe intelektual në lidhje me rivlerësimin e figurave dhe vlerave të dhunuara nga diktatura. Ishte një rast tjetër i humbur, kësaj radhe me dashje, për t'u bashkuar në respektin dhe adhurimin ndaj dikujt që ka sakrifikuar për ne të gjithë.

Por jo rasti i fundit. Fati i Lukë Kaçajt u shkrua në liceun françeskan "Ilirikum" të Shkodrës dhe u shpalos në lavdi dhe martirizim përgjatë një gjysmë shekulli. Ky fat është si një portë nga kalohet për të prekur me dorë ëndrrën e dëlirësisë dhe rrënjëve tona europiane.

----------

